# Broadcast Spraying with a Backpack Sprayer



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is new video that SimonR (The Lawn Geek) put together with some good tips for using a backpack sprayer to do broadcast (whole lawn) applications. :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/pQ5U0Y_zPzo​
For some supplemental reading/viewing, be sure to check out the following:

Rutgers Backpack Sprayer Videos
The "dfw_wand" Sprayer Wand
TeeJet Nozzle Discussion
Also read this and this about some tools that will make mixing chemicals (especially wettable granules) easier.​


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Aha! I knew I recognized his lawn, I saw it on Facebook and I was like this lawn geek guy is stealing someone's photo! But I couldn't put the two together lolol


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Any thoughts on this sprayer? 
https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-61500-Fertilizer-Herbicides-Pesticides/dp/B005FPUHEE/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

I have approximately 3300 sq feet and have never really sprayed, other than spot spraying with a small 1 gallon sprayer. I really want to take my lawn to the next level and want to start spraying PGR and Celsius. Would this sprayer do the job? Would I need to replace nozzles? and Would the DFW_Wand be a good upgrade?

Any and all recommendations and thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If the higher cost doesn't bother you, I would look into the Chapin 24V Backpack. No pumping is a really great feature. It also seems to do a really good job of maintaining a constant pressure/flow.

https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-63985-4-Gallon-Battery-Backpack/dp/B00Q03MMDO/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1496856356&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=chapin+24v​


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Ware said:


> If the higher cost doesn't bother you, I would look into the Chapin 24V Backpack. No pumping is a really great feature. It also seems to do a really good job of maintaining a constant pressure/flow.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-63985-4-Gallon-Battery-Backpack/dp/B00Q03MMDO/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1496856356&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=chapin+24v​


That looks great. It looks like you enjoy yours? Would you replace any valves or nozzles, or is it ready to go out of the box?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, I would buy it again. Regarding upgrades, I would probably just pick out a few TeeJet nozzles - one that's designed for contact products and one designed for systemic products. For blanket apps like PGR and pre-emergent, red tips are probably a good place to start (0.40gpm @ 40psi). For spot spraying powerful herbicides like Celsius, I usually prefer to dial it back to a yellow tip (0.20gpm @ 40psi).

The dfw_wand is excellent for tuning in the variable pressure associated with a traditional pump sprayer, but I don't know that it is necessary for the Chapin 20V backpack. The Chapin poly wand is very light and it accepts TeeJet nozzles just fine. Also, the pump should technically maintain a constant output pressure as long as the battery has a good charge.


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Ware said:


> Yes, I would buy it again. Regarding upgrades, I would probably just pick out a few TeeJet nozzles - one that's designed for contact products and one designed for systemic products. For blanket apps like PGR and pre-emergent, red tips are probably a good place to start (0.40gpm @ 40psi). For spot spraying powerful herbicides like Celsius, I usually prefer to dial it back to a yellow tip (0.20gpm @ 40psi).
> 
> The dfw_wand is excellent for tuning in the variable pressure associated with a traditional pump sprayer, but I don't know that it is necessary for the Chapin 20V backpack. The Chapin poly wand is very light and it accepts TeeJet nozzles just fine. Also, the pump should technically maintain a constant output pressure as long as the battery has a good charge.


Thanks, I'm sold. Just ordered the sprayer and two tips. A red and yellow.


----------



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

The suggestion in the video for calibrating on a tennis court is quite helpful. I went to the local park this morning and it really helped me work on spacing out my overlap. You get a much better sense of how even / uneven you are spraying as you see it dry out.

Thanks for posting this video.


----------

